
Ask HN: Should I incorporate as a freelancer? - smockman36
I&#x27;ve been freelancing for a few weeks and I am wondering if it&#x27;s worth it for me to become an Inc, LLC, Sole Proprietor, etc.  The only business expenses I&#x27;ve had this year so far are moving and office space.  I will be working out of Philadelphia and currently have clients in Boston and Vancouver, but that will likely change as I get more clients.  Additionally, I foresee growth as I have been doing similar jobs for my clients and will likely continue to do these types of jobs.<p>Thank you!
======
dsparkman
Go with a LLC. The paperwork requirements are minimal in most US states. It
will also provide protection of personal assets in most cases, in the event
there is a lawsuit, etc. I would also make sure that you get a general
liability insurance policy.

------
tjr
In my opinion, an LLC is reasonable for this sort of thing. I'd see a regular
corporation as overkill, and a sole proprietorship not offering enough benefit
to be worth doing.

~~~
smockman36
cool, thank you. is this common practice for freelancers?

~~~
tjr
Anecdotally, it seems common to me, but I don't have any real data from which
to make serious inferences.

